# What does a bunny paw look like?



## kirbyultra (Jul 5, 2010)

I was trimming bunny nails when I noticed both Kirby and Penny had this weird little red/pink bump on one of the toes of their front paw. Is it normal to have this little bump on their toe or is it a sore? Toby had this a few weeks ago too but I don't think I saw it during the recent nail trim. :? See the little reddish spot in her paw?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it is a sore hock


http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sorehocks.shtml


from the library

You can put a little plain neosporin on it.; you don't want it to get worse (it isn"t bad now )


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so confused at what could have caused it though. For Toby he was pawing at this door for a few days when he had to be locked at night cuz I had a house guest overnight, Kirby maybe because he has been a crazy digger and pawing at the xpen recently. But I honestly have no idea what could have caused Penny to develop a sore. It's on her front paw, not the back ones. Actually, all of them were on their front paws... I'm so puzzled by all this! 

All my buns have a good amount of flooring. Towels, carpet and playmats to walk on...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Toby gets sore hocks every once in awhile. His back feet normally have those little pink "bald areas", but they are not a sore-hock pink (more like a healthy bunny skin pink). His feets just don't have a lot of hair in those areas. Vet said it was fine, just to monitor it. 

Did Kirby maybe bite Penny's lip? Is it possible that he got over-excited with hay or food and accidentally nipped her? Just a thought...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 5, 2010)

Kirby doesn't do stuff like that. Only penny steals food out of his mouth. He doesn't do that to her. I kinda think she bit it when she was nervous or something. The wound in the pic (on my blog) on her lip looked super fresh like she bit it while sitting on my lap. Ick.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 5, 2010)

I checked everybun over today. Penny has 2-3 toes with this bump on it on her front paws. When I touch it, she doesn't seem to react in pain or otherwise. Kirby has red bumps on about 2 toes on each front paw as well. Kirby reacted rather strongly when I felt them, but he was very jumpy to begin with so I'm not sure if it was a pain reaction. Toby has 2 toes total with this bump. I put some neosporin on the bumps as best as I could. The bumps were buried in fur but didn't have any fur on the bumps themselves. Nobunny had bumps on the hocks/rear feet.

Here's a better picture of the bump on the bottom of an affected toe.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, good pic of it. I have no clue. Do you have a good rabbit vet? I've never read about anything like I don't believe. Let me do some digging...

Not finding anything.:grumpy Was thinking abcess, but, haven't seen anything on the nail area for that.

Anyone?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

I have seen this on a lot of bunnies, including my own. It seems to be a healed sore hock. Once a sore hock develops, it seems that the fur never really grows back there and a pink, normal colored callous forms, like a dog or cat's paw pad. A lot of the bunnies at the shelter come with these. As long as it's not scabby, red, or feels like it's full of liquid, I wouldn't worry about it. I think the scar tissue that forms from a healing sore hock keeps fur from growing back in that place.

Both of the pics look normal and not like an active sore or infection to me.


----------

